# EDIT



## MilkyWay (Dec 23, 2012)

All right so i turned my speakers on today and noticed the back and centre channels where not working as they should. The centre/sub is extremely low volume and if i stick the jack in half way, it sort of works for a few seconds and then nothing. Its definitely the connections on the sub not the speakers; problem is i cant get to see the connections as there is a plastic surround over them.

The speakers i got on sale for £40 a couple years ago and ive used them daily so its not a major loss but id rather not have to spend money on new ones.















As you can see, the connections are all soldered on and glued so it would be a wee job to get them off just to find out one of them might be fucked anyway.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 23, 2012)

Tried cleaning inside the connections ?.  Like with some isopropyl highest % possible and if that fails try to see in side the jack to see if you can see the pins that make the connection to bend the slightly inwards.

I would try a paper clip and bend it so it would help to bend the pins inwards in side the plug.

EDIT be careful if you use q tips to clean in side the connector as the cotton could get cought up..


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 23, 2012)

Okay i will try some isopropyl as i have 99.9% stuff around, then i'll see if i can fit my engineers tweezers in the jack to see if anything is broken. Worth a shot.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 23, 2012)

Stuck on a 5.1 surround movie to test, one by one i checked each channel of sound and it seems to be working now. I think the rear jack is bent a bit inside so the metal isnt making proper contact with the connector but seems to be working now for whatever reason.

I might save up for a new set of speakers if the rear channel starts to go again but at least i have my Superlux headphones for backup for now. The centre/sub and front all seem to be in great shape.

I just used a torch (flash light) to see in the 3.5mm jacks.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 24, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> Stuck on a 5.1 surround movie to test, one by one i checked each channel of sound and it seems to be working now. I think the rear jack is bent a bit inside so the metal isnt making proper contact with the connector but seems to be working now for whatever reason.
> 
> I might save up for a new set of speakers if the rear channel starts to go again but at least i have my Superlux headphones for backup for now. The centre/sub and front all seem to be in great shape.
> 
> I just used a torch (flash light) to see in the 3.5mm jacks.



If your gonna get a new set of speakers, I suggest the logitech z623. They are amazing for the price. I have two myself and run them as a 4.2 set. One set is more powerful than your x540's so it would be a nice upgrade.


----------



## jtsonphone (Dec 25, 2012)

yeah, i'll see if i can fit my engineers tweezers in the jack to see if anything is broken. Worth a shot.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 25, 2012)

I had a pair of x-530's that crapped out on me after the warranty had expired and they still replaced them with the x-540's.  

I like the 540's better than the newer Logitech Z506's cause the remote is wired and not attached to the speaker.


----------

